# Vintage Schwinns



## JSexton (Aug 14, 2013)

Hello Folks, Can somebody help Wife and I identify these 2 bikes please. We know wife's bike is an Admiral Arnold Schwinn..... But year? Also my bike Straight bar with Sweetheart sprocket. Put serial# into Schwinn database, And no results. Any help would be great. Thanks Jeff and Kim


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 14, 2013)

Girls bike looks like '39 --does serial # start with "B"? What is serial on boys bike--Looks like maybe '46-7? V/r Shawn


----------



## JSexton (Aug 14, 2013)

Hi, girls is B03076, guys is A48515.  Thank you for your help and time.


----------



## REC (Aug 15, 2013)

JSexton said:


> Hi, girls is B03076, guys is A48515.  Thank you for your help and time.




I'm with Shawn on the girls bike - that is the second lowest "B" number - 20 prior sequentially to a straight downtube DX I had listed already, next higher is B22292, also a DX.

I'm going to step out on a limb with the Straightbar. There was production in 1945 of 98,185, and I'm thinking that this "A" number would be one of them. I have nothing other than a production list stating quantity, but this is the second "A" numbered frame I've heard about. I was still focused on Cycle Trucks at the time the first one popped up, and the number on it was A38244. I have added this (and the Admiral) to the list. 

If anyone has another "A" numbered bike, please pop a post in on it.

REC


----------



## greenephantom (Aug 15, 2013)

On the boy's bike, is the serial number under the bottom bracket shell or is it by the left rear axle? If it's under the bottom bracket shell, then yes, very early post-war.  If it's by the left rear axle, then it's either a '52 or '53. Could well have been a Hornet (now missing the tank and other accessories), or could have been a Standard with the basic guard switched out for the deluxe guard. Once bikes have seen as much action as the pictured one, there's almost no telling what's original and what's been switched out over the years by previous owners.
Cheers, Geoff


----------



## jpromo (Aug 15, 2013)

That Admiral is nice! I love the shape of those ladies hanging tanks.

As far as the other goes, I'd be more inclined to say early 50s Hornet. I'm not a Schwinn expert but that doesn't look like the fat bar frame, which an early postwar would have been. Also, early postwar bikes would have still had the fork with truss arms, as well as drop centers instead of the S2s this one has.


----------



## REC (Aug 15, 2013)

*My Bad*

I was not really with it this morning when I posted. The location of the number will give a more accurate indication of age on the straightbar. 
50 excuses, only one works - lack of caffiene!

With that - I also made an assumption that both were older and was surprised to see the dropouts on the straightbar faced forward. NEVER assume.

Thanks for pointing that out Geoff, and now being awake, I also see JPromo's point too.

I need to put my brain in gear before starting my fingers.

REC


----------



## Rivnut (Aug 16, 2013)

A48515 falls in the '53 category between 9/01 and 9/03 according to the list on Angelfire.  The '53 catalog shows the Leader as having the same truss rods, and chain guard; perhaps the rack was added.  Just a WAG from me.


----------



## JSexton (Aug 17, 2013)

*thank you*

Thank you to all for the information.  Anyone know where we should look for tank and lights
 for both?


----------



## kos22us (Aug 18, 2013)

JSexton said:


> Thank you to all for the information.  Anyone know where we should look for tank and lights
> for both?




ebay and "wanted" section of the classifieds here on the cabe


----------

